# PC temprature logging & control



## Ducatiboy stu (31/1/14)

Does anyone us a PC to log temp..?

Looking at a system that will log and control temps using a PC, most likeky USB multi channel. Looking for a system that doesnt cost hundreds of $$$.

Any ideas guys.


----------



## angus_grant (31/1/14)

Hey Stu,

Have a read through my Brewton thread. I use a USB data acquisition device to control mash temps, but I had to wire up the temp sensors to the USB board, and write all the software to read temps from the board (not that hard as it is built-in to the board firmware) and then control output on the board to fire a solid state relay to fire hearing element. 

I also wrote some software to control ferment temps which worked quite well but I have fallen back to using STC-1000's to control ferment and beer fridge. A dedicated device is more reliable than my software at this stage. STC handles power outages and the software needed to be manually started. All able to be over-come, but I haven't got around to it yet. 

If you just wanted to buy something that worked, then I don't have any suggestions. He he

Cheers,
Angus.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/1/14)

I have one of these.

Used it once and the novelty wore off - it sits in a draw now.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mini-PC-Laptop-Computer-Probe-USB-Thermometer-NTC-Temperature-Sensor-Data-Logger-/130819913215?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item1e757975ff#ht_2786wt_1101


----------



## beermeupscotty (5/2/14)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I have one of these.
> 
> Used it once and the novelty wore off - it sits in a draw now.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Mini-PC-Laptop-Computer-Probe-USB-Thermometer-NTC-Temperature-Sensor-Data-Logger-/130819913215?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item1e757975ff#ht_2786wt_1101


That looks pretty sweet. Any idea of it's accuracy?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/14)

Looking for something a bit more fancy. Idealy multi channel that can also do temp ramps, ie control a temp increase of say 10*c over 30mins


----------



## beermeupscotty (5/2/14)

Have you read about the brewpi? As discussed in this post (with image of logged results): http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77000-measuring-fermentation-temperature/?p=1114047


----------



## anthonyUK (5/2/14)

I use a Raspi which can work directly with 1-wire devices such as DS18B20 temp sensors.
I think as long as the power is adequate there is not really a limit to how many of these devices you can use.
I also use the USB temper devices but the 1-wire are lower priced and more accurate.

example


----------



## adryargument (5/2/14)

anthonyUK said:


>


I also like my breakfast oats at 7'C


----------



## anthonyUK (5/2/14)

That's Outside Air Temp


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/2/14)

Will the pi do humidity % as well ?


----------



## anthonyUK (6/2/14)

I've not tried it but I have seen people have had success using the DHT22 sensor which is a $5 item.

e.g. http://sharedmemorydump.net/post/2013-07-20-adding-a-dht-sensor-to-the-raspberry-pi


----------



## schrodinger (6/2/14)

Out of curiousity, why do you want humidity logging?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/2/14)

Cheese & salami


----------



## MCHammo (6/2/14)

If you're familiar with arduino, RaspPi, etc, you should be able to achieve everything you want with them (I am playing around with PIC32s, similar low-level system) regarding sensor measurements and recording. If you need that data on a PC, an Ethernet/serial/USB connection would take care of that - of course, you would need software on the PC to record and store that data.

If you're not quite so familiar, you can probably buy (or assemble/program from tutorial) arduino-or-other-based data loggers.


----------



## djar007 (6/2/14)

The bcs 460 and 462 also do what you are asking. embedded control concepts.


----------



## anthonyUK (6/2/14)

MCHammo said:


> If you're familiar with arduino, RaspPi, etc, you should be able to achieve everything you want with them (I am playing around with PIC32s, similar low-level system) regarding sensor measurements and recording. If you need that data on a PC, an Ethernet/serial/USB connection would take care of that - of course, you would need software on the PC to record and store that data.
> 
> If you're not quite so familiar, you can probably buy (or assemble/program from tutorial) arduino-or-other-based data loggers.


When investigating this, Arduino was the first thought but by the time you add on an ethernet shield for comms and if you don't have a web server to host the images then the Raspi was a better choice.
It is not controlling the temp though which if it was I would look at an Arduino or other real-time option possibly connected to a Raspi like the BrewPi.


----------



## MCHammo (6/2/14)

anthonyUK said:


> When investigating this, Arduino was the first thought but by the time you add on an ethernet shield for comms and if you don't have a web server to host the images then the Raspi was a better choice.
> It is not controlling the temp though which if it was I would look at an Arduino or other real-time option possibly connected to a Raspi like the BrewPi.


Very true. I use PIC32s myself, so I can handle communications through a serial port (with a level translator) or by USB (which I have not tried yet, but most of my PICs have a USB module onboard). Much more fiddling around than arduino or RPi in designing circuitry, but that's just another hobby of mine.


----------



## Black n Tan (6/2/14)

May be this will be of interest to you, https://brewbit.com

For nuffies like me it should be good but expensive. Might give you some inspiration though??

Model-T is a wireless temperature controller, which can track up to two separate temperature streams and control up to two devices, independently of each other; all the while logging temperature data


----------

